# 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS



## JOHN8756 (Mar 25, 2009)

My Family purchased a Jayco Bungalow BHS and had many problems most of them in the first 3 months. Jayco gives you 3 free Service calls. You will need everyone of them. The Dealership came out 2 or 3 times and didn't charge me for a Road Trip. Thats how many problems I had with My Jayco.
1. LP GAS DETECTOR WAS FAULTY, IT WENT OFF FOR 6 MONTHS THEN THE DEALERSHIP FINALLY REPLACED IT.  IF IT DIDN'T SENSE GAS, DEALERSHIP SAID IT WAS OK.  IT WASN'T OK, IT SCARED THE HELL OUT OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS DURING THE NIGHTS. JAYCO WAS INFORMED ABOUT THE LP GAS DECTECTOR AND DID NOTHING ABOUT IT. THEY SAID THE LP GAS DETECTOR CAN GO OFF FROM CUTTING THE GRASS, TAKING A SHOWER, USING HAIR SPRAY, LUBRICATE SPRAYS ETC. MINE WENT OFF  WITH NONE OF THOSE THINGS HAPPENING. IT WAS MOSTLY IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT 	WHEN PEOPLE ARE SLEEPING
2.  Pipes leaked under the kichen sink and bathroom sink, had to be fixed 2 or 3 times
3. Microwave oven broke in first 2 months and was replaced 4 months later
4. Sink Baskets replaced because the paint chipped
5. Blind was replaced in bedroom, there was some wood stain on it
6. All Doors had to be adjusted, bathroom, bedroom, patio, and other outside door.
7. Closet door was always crooked, never been fixed or replaced. 
8. Refrigerator had to be leveled, the camper was always leveled from the beginning. The floor  is crooked, the freezer door didn't close so it had to be tilted back which it looks stupid.                                           
9. Couch Cusions are flat, They send me a piece of foam.
10. Sleeper Couch is very uncomfortable, its like sleeping on springs. I am looking for a piece of memory foam to lay on top
11. LP Gas Detector is defective and was replaced 5 months later
12. Ceiling fan runs  over the sky light and flickers. I had to buy a vent shade for it. 
13. Shower strip tore off, had to be replaced, and tore again. 
14. Bathroom closet door is  crooked and someone walked against it and broke the corner that was sticking out.
15. Gas Hot Water Heater sometimes doesn't work when it rains. Dealership says because of moisture and dampness. Its very unreliable.
16. Wood is crooked above the bed is not flush. It looks stupid.
17. The nut from the ceiling fan comes loose.
18. 2 back bedroom blinds keep falling down when you put them up. 
19. Refrigerator bottom piece doesn't snap on the right side. 
20. Condesation build up on the windows, puddles of water lay on the frame.
21. Valance was replaced in Bedroom
22. Heated Underbelly is a very poor job and I  told jayco several times about it and they won't fix it under the 2 Year Warranty.  Breach of Contract and False Representation
I used 5 30 gallon tanks of propane in 5 weeks in May, the camper is very cold and not insulated good. 
I used up all my Road trip with these manfacture defects. Jayco didn't do a good job picking out good Companies for there appliances. Sunbeam microwave, which is junk and had to be replaced. Excecutive DVD which is junk and had to be replaced 2 times. They definately cut corners elsewhere but are known for the wood working. 
The most important part is the LP Gas detector, that is a matter of life and death and the dealership and Jayco played it like it wasn't important. My Lp Gas Detector went off within the first month of my purchase. The Dealership came out and did a leak test and couldn't find a gas leak. It should of been replaced then, during the whole summer it kept going off for no reason and scaring the hell out of my family. It took Jayco and the dealership 6 months to replace it. I dislocated a disc in my back for jumping up to turn it off. They think this is a joke. If you want something fix right, it could take months of asking.
The pictures of the camper looks like theres alot of space. Under the kitchen sink, theres hardly any room at all. Its just access to get to the hot water heater. The cupboards along the side of the refrigerator are very narrow. Theres alot of hidden cords and pipes that take up alot of the cupboard space.

JAYCO WILL NOT REFUND MY MONEY FOR THE POOR JOB THEY DID ON THE HEATED UNDERBELLY. THEY SAID IF I TELL MY STORY THAT THEY WOULDN'T COMPENSATE ME FOR ANYTHING. THEY NEVER OFFER ME ANY COMPENSATION. THEY DID PROMISE ME A FREE SERVICE CALL FOR 2009, LETS SEE IF THEY KEEP THAT PROMISE. JAYCO WON'T STAND BEHIND THEIR PRODUCT. THEY MAKE DEALERSHIP DO ALL WORK AND THE DEALERSHIP HAS TO TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY FOR MISTAKES, DEFECTIVE PARTS THAT JAYCO INSTALLED.  THE DEALERSHIP IS NOT EQUIPPED TO FIX PROBLEMS LIKE THE HEATED UNDERBELLY OR CROOKED WOOD. DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME CONTACTING JAYCO. JAYCO WASHED THEIR HANDS ONCE THE CAMPER LEAVES THEIR LOT AND SOLD TO THE DEALERSHIP. I HAVE EMAILS TO PROVE MY INFORMATION.  :angry:


----------



## Darlin (Mar 25, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

John

Welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear all about the problems that you are having with your Jayco. 

It is good for you to vent this out for all who might consider a Jayco.  These are important issues. 

Darlin


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 25, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

John-
Sorry for your troubles.  Makes me appreciate my Gulf Stream even more.


----------



## campers4u (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

from 06 on i have seen many issues with the jayco's,,,,,  jayco has a great following, but with quality issues that wont last long.


----------



## 2old2sit (May 6, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

Just to offer another perspective....I bought a 2009 Jayco Eagle in November. We are retired and workamp, so we spend from 5-7 months out of the year in an RV. We had a 30' MH and it was too small (no slideout). I searched forums and looked at 4 or 5 different makes before narrowing our choice to Holiday Rambler or Jayco. I looked at both very carefully, several times, with a tape measure, notepad and flashlight. I am a retired engineer and am prone to pay attention to detail.

The Jayco had the best workmanship, IMO, and so we bought one. We took several shakedown trips and had three minor warranty items to repair. I read this post before we left for the summer, and was very concerned. We have towed it from DFW to Colorado Springs, to Gunnison, CO. So far, we have had absolutely no problems at all. I can only hope your problems is an isolated incident, especially since we will be living in ours until October.

I will say we had them address some items similar to yours (trim, door alignments, etc) prior to signing on the dotted line. We made sure we went over the items when we went to pay for it to insure they were corrected to our satisfaction.


----------



## Mjayco (May 29, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

In February I purchased my second Jayco, A 2009 Octane ZX Toyhauler. So far the only problem was a broken hose clamp on a water line under the camper. The quality in the unit seems very good considering the materials they use to keep the weight down. I have not had to deal with Jayco directly and hope I do not get the same runaround if I need to. Good luck with getting your problems fixed.


----------



## darr47 (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

You should try giving the Clark Howard website a visit , this guy and his crew have a lot of help for those who have problems with bad products, poor workmanship, and rippofff dealers. Most likely if you submitt your problem they can give you advice on how to get your money back or how to get it fix without you getting charged if the dealership was selling you a lemon.
DW


----------



## LEN (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

Look at the date on the OP. This guy was unhappy and hit all the sights once and did not come back. If you look at his list a lot would have been taken care of with a predelivery inspection or no deliver. And a few are just plain unhappy person, my sink baskets chipped from me using they, give me a break. Condensation build up on the windows, puddles of water lay on the frame, AH this is single pane windows and thats what they do, pay xtra $$$ for thurmaelpane.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

A lot of rv problems stem from high expectations and people buying over their head. IMO  Yes. there are lemonds put out by most ever mfg so pick Mfgs that will fix them.  As Len said he posted once with all the problems and has not been back on the board since.  Kind of takes all the creditability out of his post for me.  There are always two sides to a story or as Paul Harvey says and now the rest of the story.  Who knows John may have been a dealer down the street selling another brand and the Jayco dealer was out selling him. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

well I can tell everyone some real problems. I don't blame Fleetwood for my problems, as they was mine. We just got back from Deadwood and Rapid City SD. and boy we did have some problems. first the tow develop a hole in the gas tank just outside of Walls. We took it the Honda dealer and they put in a new tank. It took 4 days to get it fixed, Four days lost.  while at Mitchell see the corn palace the slide would not come in. Maria let it out to get some socks as it was cold and windy. It seem the house batteries was dead. jumped off the batteries for the genset to get the slide in.While in Deadwood we bought 2 new batteries, hooked up wrong, blew all fuses on the converter. later on the heaters quit working, so we was with out heat for 4 days. Still haven't gotten that fixed. We had a small electric heater and that worked for awhile, went to wal mart bought another one,, the old one stopped working, so we just moved to another location when we got the car back.so things does happen. Well we are back home now. I going to clean the MH up and then put it back in the shop so I can get everything fixed and it will 1oo% ready for our next trip   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: 2008 JAYCO BUNGALOW WITH MANY PROBLEMS

Well Hollis you answered one of my questions in the pm I sent you.  See you are home.  Glad you had a safe trip.  On our last trip the laptop fried first and we had to get a new one as we most bills  on computer. Never carry much cash just use debit card and the bank called us a week after we left and told us they had pulled all cards because of fraud.  Card no good and no cash. Had to use credit card which really is safer to use than debit anyway but wife hates charging.  Receiver broke on MH in Flordia and had to have it welded back.  Another 300 bucks but lucked up on a great welder and he worked on it 4 hrs and it's better than ever.  He said HR really did a bum job.  Rated to tow 5000 lb and it was bolted with four bolts to the thin extension on the frame only on the bottom.  I toe a Tracker that weighs under 3000 and never drive over 55 and also have a braking system.  Did make one kind of heavy stop at a red light. I would recommend all to ck their receiver to see if it needs beefing up.  I had looked at mine before and thought of redoing it because my gut told me it just didnt look right. Always go with your gut feeling. Wish I had took pictures because I was going to report not complain to HR that this could be a safety issue.


----------

